# 330i ZHP with M68's on.



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

I swapped wheels because I bought the M68's used and they came with some remaining Conti's. I have three straight weekends of Autox and driving schools so I figured I'd get the most out of those tires before they get junked in favor of winter tires.

So, first of all, the car looked a bit weird at first. The wheels actually look small (this is worse when you have 1/2 M68's & 1/2 M135's and can see the difference). My front left M135 was stuck. I had to kick it to get it out.  

I gave it a quck ride (1/5 mile) so the tires/suspension wouldn't be loaded in a weird angle and the difference in ride comfort is immediate. Still firm, but not as jarring over washboard surfaces. Pretty much the same as the 330Ci SP I test drove a while back. I will like that given how crappy the roads around here get in the winter. God knows what pressure they are at now. I'm sure they are low. I will fix that tomorrow mornign before I go to work (I'll take better pics too).

That's about it. Nothing exciting to report. It's dark, but just so I don't get crap for not posting, here are some crappy pics.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

They look pretty good. I might have to go that route pretty soon for the winter. Either M68's or AT Italia Type 5's (M-contour). THanx for posting pix and I would love to hear about your autox and driving school experiences.. :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Funny-- something about those pics makes the M68s look small. I've never thought that before.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

robg said:


> Funny-- something about those pics makes the M68s look small. I've never thought that before.


I have my M135's in my kitchen right now (I'll clean them REALLY well tomorrow before they get stored for 6 months), and those rims are just enormous. But yeah, the car is not the same with M68's on.

I saw a 330i M-Sport in Montral in Imola red (basically looked just like my car looks now) and I remember thinking it was nice but not drop-dead gorgeous like when I first was introduced to my 330i ZHP. The wheels change the personality of the car... makes it look much more aggressive.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I think your car looks great with those wheels but I know the feeling of when you put on wheels that belong to another model 

I've done it a couple of times with my car, in fact right now I have the type 44's on and while I think they look great whenever I pass a 328i or a 325i with them, I still find on my car, my stock M68's look better.

I think it's a mental thing knowing I have a 330i sports package with a different models wheels

Just like you have a ZHP with the 135's . . . in a way no one is going to know you have a ZHP anymore and although most people have no clue to options or wheels, we, the owner and the 3 series obsessed know.

But meanwhile like I said earlier your car looks great . . . enjoy it and give us a report on just how crappy you think those Conti's are in comparison to your other tires . . .


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

robg said:


> Funny-- something about those pics makes the M68s look small. I've never thought that before.


I suspect the reason the M68 looks quite a bit smaller than the M135 (other than 17" vs 18") is because the M68 has a lip while the M135 doesn't. It makes the spokes look a lot shorter than the M135's. This also applies to the E46 M3 18" wheels. Even both are 18", the M135 still "looks" bigger than that of the M3's. The M3's 19" wheels look similar to the M135's. This accounts for the "drop-dead gorgeous" feeling of the M135's that mbr mentioned.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey, those look familiar  

I still like the M68's better than any wheel I've ever seen. 

BTW, when I prepared those wheels/tires for storage last November, I lowered the tire pressure a bit. Who knows how much air they've lost since then. 

Shoot, have fun wearing those tires out. Might as well beat the daylights out of them. See what they can stand up to :thumbup:

P.S. Talking about the wheels looking small, wait until I put my 16" set of snows on in another month. :yikes:


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

mkh said:


> I suspect the reason the M68 looks quite a bit smaller than the M135 (other than 17" vs 18") is because the M68 has a lip while the M135 doesn't. It makes the spokes look a lot shorter than the M135's. This also applies to the E46 M3 18" wheels. Even both are 18", the M135 still "looks" bigger than that of the M3's. The M3's 19" wheels look similar to the M135's. This accounts for the "drop-dead gorgeous" feeling of the M135's that mbr mentioned.


mkh,
I think you're exactly right.

I really think 17s would be superior functionally but I just can't get over how small the M68s look now that I've gotten use to the M135s. Really 135s were too aggressive for me, but they really do grow on you.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Gee. It looks like a 330i with the M body kit.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Gee. It looks like a 330i with the M body kit.


That's not a real ZHP, it's a J-Lo-mobile with a few fairings... I'm going to have to check it out in detail on Saturday.

BTW, mbr, how did you make out with your quest for helmet?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

mkh said:


> I suspect the reason the M68 looks quite a bit smaller than the M135 (other than 17" vs 18") is because the M68 has a lip while the M135 doesn't. It makes the spokes look a lot shorter than the M135's. This also applies to the E46 M3 18" wheels. Even both are 18", the M135 still "looks" bigger than that of the M3's. The M3's 19" wheels look similar to the M135's. This accounts for the "drop-dead gorgeous" feeling of the M135's that mbr mentioned.


Agree. that's certainly part of it. But, i've never thought that 68s looked small before-- there was something about those pics. I guess it could also be the metnal thing Alan pointed out-- I was thinking of the 135s--and then the 68s look small.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

LarryN said:


> That's not a real ZHP, it's a J-Lo-mobile with a few fairings... I'm going to have to check it out in detail on Saturday.
> 
> BTW, mbr, how did you make out with your quest for helmet?


 

Sorry guys, my fiancee kicked me out of the computer room for a while. She had to study.

Larry: About the helmet... They only had Black mediums left, but thanks to my small head (22.5 inches) it wa smy size.. so guess what they charged me.. $49 + shipping! $62 TOTAL! :yikes: :thumbup:  Oh yeah, I ordered a Red Sox plate already, so soon enough it will cease to be a J-Lo-mobile. 

ff: The rims are great.  The M68's are still one of my favorites. I'll check the pressure tomorrow and will surely give a report (with my limited driving expertise and all). The next 3 weekends will be a good test on the Contis. *On a related note, my 040's have exactly 0.35 inches of tread left after 5960 miles (not too agressive though).

mkh: I agree with you about the spoke length. It makes a big difference.


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

The wheels do look good. :eeps:


----------



## Wretchy (Aug 31, 2003)

i got the same ones... they are a pain in the ass to clean


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

*Look ok...*



mbr129 said:


> I swapped wheels because I bought the M68's used and they came with some remaining Conti's. I have three straight weekends of Autox and driving schools so I figured I'd get the most out of those tires before they get junked in favor of winter tires.


Yeah, I think its mostly a mental thing since you are used to your original wheels. Like someone else said, we are BMW obsessed and hate to swap OEM wheels! At any rate, I am jealous you have M68's as your winter wheel package...I have a set of 17 inch OE BMW Steel wheels with Blizzaks mounted on them. Its not going to be pretty, even with the lovely BMW center caps, but the original owner included them for free when I got the car in August so I will deal with it. Plus, the Blizzaks have next to no wear on them....
I don't think there is a rush for me to throw them on the car yet..I think I will wait until a day before the first snow falls!!

BTW, good luck cleaning the 68s...hahahaha

Ed


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ff said:


> Hey, those look familiar
> 
> P.S. Talking about the wheels looking small, wait until I put my 16" set of snows on in another month. :yikes:


What made you decide to use the 16" wheels :dunno: Aren't you concerned about the level of "squirminess" you will feel coming down from 18" wheels??? I have still not pulled the trigger on my winter wheel purchase but am leaning to 17".


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

edsmax said:


> BTW, good luck cleaning the 68s...hahahaha
> 
> Ed


Believe me, it will be better than cleaning the M135's.

I drove the car to work this morning. Unfortunatelly, the few chances to test the handling didn't occur as I was stuck behind a school bus. :tsk: Checked the pressure this morning... the tires were at about 28psi all around. Pumped them to 32/36. The ride got a bit more firm. I'd say almost as firm as the 18" but not quite. It may just be me, but I would say the car is a hair more numb off center. I didn't even get the chance to try out an off ramp, so the handling (as I expected) showed no difference. I'll be able to tell for sure this weekend. Also, it may be me, but the car seem to take just a little bit more to stop (this is likely the rubber compund and not the tire size).

I took some pictures, but I just realized that I did not install the camera software in my work computer since I got the a new PC. So it will have to wait until tonight (unless someone knows where to get the Sony Pixela software online).


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> What made you decide to use the 16" wheels :dunno: Aren't you concerned about the level of "squirminess" you will feel coming down from 18" wheels??? I have still not pulled the trigger on my winter wheel purchase but am leaning to 17".


What wheels/tires do you have in mind?? I am not sure if I want the type 68's or the At Italia's 17". I was even considering some replicas.. Tires I was thinking conti extreme's. I'll prolly make the deal in a few weeks and just looking for suggestions.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

mkh said:


> I suspect the reason the M68 looks quite a bit smaller than the M135 (other than 17" vs 18") is because the M68 has a lip while the M135 doesn't. It makes the spokes look a lot shorter than the M135's...


That lip really makes the M68s look great when the car is moving. As soon as the car is rolling that lip just pops out of nowhere and the curve of the M68's spokes makes the whole wheel look very aggressive, especially the wider rear wheels.









The M135s and M72s look flat as a pancake in motion, but I think both of them look better the M68s when the car is stopped. The M68s do look a little small when the car is stationary, unless all the cars parked around it have 15" hubcaps.


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

mbr129 said:


> Believe me, it will be better than cleaning the M135's.
> 
> I drove the car to work this morning. Unfortunatelly, the few chances to test the handling didn't occur as I was stuck behind a school bus.


LOL...I think you may be obsessing over this!! In all seriousness, I am sure it is just the rubber compound of the new tires...aren't they winter tires??

Ed


----------

